# How to control excessive puppy excitement



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

This is what I do with Scout.

Always have a extra nuggets/treats handy in a pocket. If someone comes up have them ignore the puppy until you make him sit. Once he sits give theperson a treat, which will make him get excited, and have them make him sit. Do not give the treat until he sits for ten seconds. It's training him to sit when people approach.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh and I always tell people it's ok to pet him, as long as I can make him sit first. 
After he sits and gets praise...he can wiggle and meet them nice. If he jumps, I make him sit again.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree with Noey.

Don't try to distract her, but teach her that all good things come to dogs who sit.

She sits (you may need to train this first), she gets a treat.
She sits, she gets pet by someone she wants to greet.
She sits, she gets her dinner.

etc When she breaks her sit, she stops being pet, rewarded etc until she sits again.

It is always amazing to me how fast that butt can hit the ground once a dog has been trained


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I find that when I am walking a dog that is helpful to have them wear a vest that says, "in training, ask to pet me". This usually stops people from approaching unannounced and getting the dog over excited. It also gives me time to give instructions on how to approach. I also have a vest that says, "in training, please don't approach" for dogs that I am working on aggression problems with.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

You can try having her on a leash and stepping on her leash to prevent her from actually jumping. This works best with a 6 or 8ft leash that you can still hold on to on the other side. Obviously only use one foot because if you put both feet on it and the leash gets ripped out you have a good chance of taking a spill. I still do this when we are out walking with Parker because despite being 4 years old he gets way too excited and forgets his manners. I simply ask people to wait a minute before they are permitted to pet him. 

With this method it's really the leash correcting her and not really you. When she keeps four on the floor or sits you praise and give her a treat. I like to do the least amount of work as possible so this is great. The dogs not dragging the leash out of your hand and isn't able to jump on the person they are meeting.

We use this method in the puppy class I help with and it works well.


----------



## XiNull (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the good advice.

I'll try the sit before petting trick and the foot on the leash trick.

I already do the sit before getting food,... going outside,... putting on colar,... putting on leash...i should have thought of it


----------

